# What am I? For experts.



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I know most of the plants I have but not sure about some of them. I wanted to confirm some names with you guys. It might not be THAT simple.

Rotala Pearl ???

I bought this plant from someone from TPT forum. He was more of a business seller than a hobbyist (rating in the hundreds). But the plants I got were crap. Tiny crappy stems. I dont even see the perl. I think this is the type 2? Its finally big enough for me to take an attempt at the name.


















Rotala Mexicana Araguaia ???

Most likely not but what it is?


















butterfly and mini ??? Im pretty sure Im right on this one  might be showing off though 










Rotala Ha ra ???










Polygonum Sao Paulo ???

I dont think this is the Sao but its the closest looking one.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

u really got on some rare rotatlas here.. I can def tell you that the sp mini is correct, but the rest is up in the air for me. Let me know when you have enough to trade =p..seriously


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> u really got on some rare rotatlas here.. I can def tell you that the sp mini is correct, but the rest is up in the air for me. Let me know when you have enough to trade =p..seriously


Plants already IDed on another forum.

As for the plants. atm I only have Rotala macrandra 'Green' and H'ra to sell/trade. I dont have enough stems of the rest. Ive already had interest on them from BC, so when I do get a few stems of each, they will be going there first, unless the person flops.

The 1st and 2nd pic is Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2' OR Rotala Mini Type 2.
3rd is Rotala macrandra 'Green'
Last pic is


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Last pic is ??.. missed a word maybe ? The reds on these are simply stunning, no question.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishfur said:


> Last pic is ??.. missed a word maybe ? The reds on these are simply stunning, no question.


Last one is Nesaea sp. 'Red', atleast thats what Im told even though the leaf structure is weird. Also, thats a terrible pic. When given the ideal light, co2 and nutrients, it gets waay more red. Like these plants are so vibrant Ive never seen anything this red. Its like they glow. Very hard to take a proper pic. The butterfly and mini are just as stunning.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Are any of these ok with tap water ? Obviously they need C02 and ferts, but do any of them also need soft or acidic water in addition to the C02 and ferts ? I tried looking them up but did not find a great deal of info on them with regard to preferred water conditions. Especially the Rotala mini 2, which I could look at all day I think. So, so pretty.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishfur said:


> Are any of these ok with tap water ? Obviously they need C02 and ferts, but do any of them also need soft or acidic water in addition to the C02 and ferts ? I tried looking them up but did not find a great deal of info on them with regard to preferred water conditions. Especially the Rotala mini 2, which I could look at all day I think. So, so pretty.


Yea the Rotala Mini Butterfly and pearl are weird. The mini I believe is mutated. atm Im getting 2 different types of growth from the same plant. Perhaps I should post a pic. Im not sure if its because of the light or nutrients. The top most growth is either really red or another weird growth (almost looks like a different plant).

I dont have any RO or DI water. Straight Toronto city water. Its hard water I believe. All of these plants have been in rough conditions. They were under shade for a while. So the bottom growth is damaged but the new growth seems good. Im just hoping they grow like weed, I want to see the blood reds around my tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Do post a pic. I find mutated growth quite fascination. I keep hoping I'll see some water plant with the kind of cresting mutation you often see on things like euphorbias. That would amazing on a water plant.

I'm tap only as well. It is quite hard, but I can't install RO in an apartment for one and I sure as heck am not going to lug the jugs up here from a store. I do have a distiller, but as it makes only one gallon per cycle, I use it mainly for growing algae cultures and my CPAP machine. 

Should you ever have enough of one of these red reds to sell, do let me know, I'd be tickled to have some to grow.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

ehehe I see the demand is high. I have many stems of the H'ra. The rest Im not sure when I will have for sale, atleast 2 weeks. I can sell 2" stems atm, but I think growing it further before sparing some stems is good.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's what you get for posting luscious pics ! I can be very patient when I have to be .


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> u really got on some rare rotatlas here.. I can def tell you that the sp mini is correct, but the rest is up in the air for me. Let me know when you have enough to trade =p..seriously


Ive got many to sell now, not for trade. Dont have space at all in my tank.


----------

